

Alienware Console Lets You Play PC Games On Your TV - specular
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/alienware-alpha/

======
coreymgilmore
It was supposed to run Steam Machine but Steam has delayed SteamOS until 2015.
Still a very heathly piece of hardware though for its size.

[http://steamcommunity.com/groups/steamuniverse#announcements...](http://steamcommunity.com/groups/steamuniverse#announcements/detail/1820891223906967821)

